# Tool Holders Quality???



## Kroll (Jun 6, 2015)

Guys I would love to go out and buy Aloris tool holders but they are out of my price range so I have to settle for the cheaper look a likes.My QCTP is china made and its OK I guess cause its the only one I have ever used or had.I am in need of afew tool holders and I would like to purchase 5 or more so I went shopping and there is just alot of choices out there and they also look just alike.I have look over on ebay and see new ones for 12.00ea and look over on grizzly web site and see some that looks the same but double the price.My question is when purchasing the foreign made holders is there a difference between them?Which ones do you have that you feel like you have your moneys worth or which ones not to buy?Someplace here I have read that holder have been purchase and they had to be machined to fit,I don't want to do that.Thanks guys for the suggestions----kroll


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 6, 2015)

Kroll said:


> Guys I would love to go out and buy Aloris tool holders but they are out of my price range so I have to settle for the cheaper look a likes.My QCTP is china made and its OK I guess cause its the only one I have ever used or had.I am in need of afew tool holders and I would like to purchase 5 or more so I went shopping and there is just alot of choices out there and they also look just alike.I have look over on ebay and see new ones for 12.00ea and look over on grizzly web site and see some that looks the same but double the price.My question is when purchasing the foreign made holders is there a difference between them?Which ones do you have that you feel like you have your moneys worth or which ones not to buy?Someplace here I have read that holder have been purchase and they had to be machined to fit,I don't want to do that.Thanks guys for the suggestions----kroll



I bought the Grizzly  T10166 QCTP set.   I bought extra Series 100 tool holders which I believe are the same size as the Aloris AXA holders.  Some of the sites have dimensions for the holders.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Jun 6, 2015)

CDCO has pretty good Chinese holders at great prices, replace the crappy Chinese set screws and you are good to go.  There price is the best I have found, just bought 10 a couple months ago.

michael


----------



## Inflight (Jun 6, 2015)

CDCO and Shars both sell tool holders for a good price and they work well. But before you use them, remove and discard the allen head set screws and replace with quality screws you can buy from McmasterCarr or some other reputable seller.  You won't regret buying the import holders at all.

Matt


----------



## Ben Nevis (Jun 6, 2015)

I will add my recommendation for the CDCO tool holders. I bought the AXA size set about a year ago, no complaints.


----------



## Cobra (Jun 6, 2015)

Interesting view on the CDCO holders - I had a number of the AXA size from CDCO left from the previous lathe. Rather than go through the hassle of selling them, I decided to machine the dovetail to the BXA size I am using now.  I had two types, one I don't remember who and the others from CDCO.  The first bunch machined well with a carbide inset dovetail cutter.  The CDCO were tougher that the hubs of Hades.  Good thing I did not start with them.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 6, 2015)

Inflight said:


> CDCO and Shars both sell tool holders for a good price and they work well. But before you use them, remove and discard the allen head set screws and replace with quality screws you can buy from McmasterCarr or some other reputable seller.  You won't regret buying the import holders at all.
> 
> Matt



I agree.  You can get Shars brand from discount-machines on ebay starting at $11.50:

http://stores.ebay.com/Discount-Mac...69929016&_sid=103347546&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

No affiliation - just happy with the things I've gotten from them.

Charles


----------



## Kroll (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks guys,I order several plus one that excepts 5/8 shank.And I will be ordering a good set of setscrews for my new holders.


----------



## ray (Jun 7, 2015)

A little late on this thread but I buy lots of stuff from Frank at CDCO and never had a problem yet.  I have about 10 or 12 holders from CDCO.


----------



## BGHansen (Jun 8, 2015)

Little late on my reply.  My first QCTP was from All Industrial Tool Supply off eBay, BXA, piston style.  I bought a second QCTP from CDCO, wedge style.  The CDCO tool holders did not fit on my All Industrial Tool Supply one even though both were BXA size.  Not a big problem as each of my lathes has its own dedicated tooling.  I have not had a problem with soft set screws in any of my import tool holders.


----------



## kingmt01 (Jun 8, 2015)

I got one of eBay a couple of years ago. When it arrived I found it was aluminum. I tried it anyhow but it didn't take long before they started getting burrs on them that made them hard to get on & off. Dealer did except a return& fully refunded my money.


----------



## Gerard (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi

Take a look at http://www.ctctools.biz/ He has perfect tools at a very good price.

Gerard


----------



## tennsmith (Jun 9, 2015)

I have a Phase 2 200 series wedge type QCTP and have been regularly buying toolholders from Wholesale Tools at 16-20 bucks each.  Never had a problem with them not fitting as they came out of the box.


----------

